
The True Story of LD50 - barry-cotter
https://medium.com/@dctvbot/no-platform-for-aristotle-867a04c5da50
======
woliveirajr
> one of the directors of the LD50 gallery in Hackney.

Well, not a historical text about the Lethal Dose 50 used to verify how
poisonous something is.

